

What Programming Language to Learn (Next) - alatkins
http://www.streamhead.com/what-programming-language-to-learn-next/

======
niclupien
I'm not sure why you should learn ruby only if you do web things. Is it true ?
Is ruby only useful in web projects ?

------
budley
Does this assume you already know C or that you shouldn't learn vanilla C?

~~~
pbackx
(I am the creator of that graph) It sort of assumes that you already know C.
Back when I started studying software development, C was the starter language,
the one language that every one in engineering knew, even if you continued
your studies in, for instance, chemistry. I suppose that is no longer the
case, though.

There are many hidden assumptions in that graph, which is probably the reason
why it stirred up so much discussion.

------
Anderkent
That's a really weird way to draw a decision graph.

~~~
pbackx
I know, but it was the quickest way to create it. Do you have a good
suggestion for an open source Visio-like program? I've tried numerous, but all
their interfaces are terrible and their standard shapes and icons aren't very
attractive.

------
Detrus
What's so adventurous about Go? Few libraries?

------
foobarbazetc
This graphic is obviously wrong, since Scala is in it, and as we all know,
Scala is like EJB2 and the next big language is going to be Fantom.

~~~
soc88
LOL

